# Take the guns first, then due process after, says Trump



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Trump: 'Take the guns first, go through due process second' | TheHill

THE F*CK DID I JUST HEAR???

He has ONE CHANCE to correct this. Otherwise I want his resignation by the end of the week.

Inor... I hate that you are going to love this...
If he stands by what he said, I'll take my licks.

:spank:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been watching and listening carefully to Trump since this happened and I am not liking it. Not liking it at all.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

He has his head up his ass on this one. This
is why I wish Steve Bannon was still there. He
needs to send his kids on some kind of mission
and get them out of the way.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I have been watching and listening carefully to Trump since this happened and I am not liking it. Not liking it at all.


Bush Sr. raised taxes = Clinton.

Trump capitulates to gun control = ?????


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Bush Sr. raised taxes = Clinton.
> 
> Trump capitulates to gun control = ?????


Civil war.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well...F him. He's caving to pressure? He's setting up for a "deal?"
Haven't I said before that ALL politicians are scum sucking sh*tballs?
I dislike politicians more than liberals and socialists.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I didn't want to be that Trump bitch who tried to explain what he said like it wasn't as bad as it sounded.
On most things, I give the benefit of the doubt, but this one is huge.

I'm sitting here in shock.

I assume... ASSUME, he is talking before thinking, or not giving verbal context to what is going on in his head, but this sounds VERY BAD.
We have existing laws that allow for extraordinary circumstances, where we can step in and take action to stop an "imminent threat to life" before due process.
In those cases, nothing more than a quick judge's order is needed. It can literally take 5 minutes.
Where it often falls apart is that nobody is held responsible when it is abused. Hence the reason most people don't like this approach in the first place.

Is he thinking about that kind of action?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

He better start clarifying. If he is actually thinking about this as a solution the shit really will hit the fan. I got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Trump: 'Take the guns first, go through due process second' | TheHill
> 
> THE F*CK DID I JUST HEAR???
> 
> ...


I am not here to beat anybody up. But we do have to figure out a way to somehow maintain some semblance of a constitutional republic for the next few years.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't want to be that Trump bitch who tried to explain what he said like it wasn't as bad as it sounded.
> On most things, I give the benefit of the doubt, but this one is huge.
> 
> I'm sitting here in shock.
> ...


I hope so and is just talking out his ass. If its something more than the emergency grab that's already available - we're in real trouble. Those here more familiar with gov processes know better than me but it seems once there is a policy/procedure/mechanism? in place to implement an "action before due process"- then that "tool" continues to exist..and what can change is the criteria for what justifies using it. First, the maniacs with guns. Next, the people threatening to stand up against tyranny <--obviously mentally ill, right? Hey- not gov's fault that the 'due process' aspect takes so long...at least the guns are gone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I hope so and is just talking out his ass. If its something more than the emergency grab that's already available - we're in real trouble. Those here more familiar with gov processes know better than me but it seems once there is a policy/procedure/mechanism? in place to implement an "action before due process"- then that "tool" continues to exist..and what can change is the criteria for what justifies using it. First, the maniacs with guns. Next, the people threatening to stand up against tyranny <--obviously mentally ill, right? Hey- not gov's fault that the 'due process' aspect takes so long...at least the guns are gone.


An extremely slippery slope!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> He better start clarifying. .............


No, that's what Huckabee-Sanders is for. She'll state "He was actually saying he wanted extra pickles on his Big Mac for lunch."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No, that's what Huckabee-Sanders is for. She'll state "He was actually saying he wanted extra pickles on his Big Mac for lunch."


Nevermind I got her mixed up with the other one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Nevermind I got her mixed up with the other one.


Hope Hicks resigned. (https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-aide-hicks-resigns-white-house-idUSKCN1GC36J)
Where did you hear that Sanders did?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> He better start clarifying. If he is actually thinking about this as a solution the shit really will hit the fan. I got a bad feeling about this.


There is very little to clarify. He said take guns first
and due process second. He needs to state he was
wrong. He needs to state this was a mistake. It
won't happen.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

And you'all are surprised? He means well - he's just a child in an overweight, old mans body. He really doesn't know any better. Did you vote for him?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think he is talking, asking, to do same crap some statez do when they confiscate due to someone saying he/she has mental, anger or whatever issues. For example, friend in CT had weapons taken during divorce proceedings.
I think thats what he is talking about. Not to justify, but some states have confiscate guns 
RED FLAG laws.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I think he is talking, asking, to do same crap some statez do when they confiscate due to someone saying he/she has mental, anger or whatever issues. For example, friend in CT had weapons taken during divorce proceedings.
> I think thats what he is talking about. Not to justify, but some states have confiscate guns
> RED FLAG laws.


Could be.
I heard Ben Shapiro talking about something like that, but it would still take a judge's order, would allow the affected person to protest the order, and would only be temporary unless evidence could be brought forth to extend it. It would only be possible to be initiated by a family member or close friend.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Stockton said:


> There is very little to clarify. He said take guns first
> and due process second. He needs to state he was
> wrong. He needs to state this was a mistake. It
> won't happen.


They already do that in some places. And not just with guns.

In some states, say you get pulled over for speeding. You have $5,000 in your pocket to pay cash for a used car. Next thing you know, your cash is gone. Oh, and the cops pull all the plastic out of your wallet. They'll drain your bank account(s), run all your credit cards up to their maximums, even take the cash value of any gift cards you have.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

He is most certainly going to feel the blowback from this one. If he has any hope of being re elected he better restate what he means and he better do it quick. When they start going down the road of taking your guns for what is "perceieved" to be mental issues that could start encompassing a lot of territory. 

Start going down that road, especially as opportunistic as the left is about gun control and you might see the day where people are being reported and investigated for mental issues because they have a lot of guns and are preparing for the end of the world?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think he just spitballing. Throwing ideas out. I'm not defending him outright. If he does truly try something like this I'll be the first to say I was wrong. 

But let's say, for argument's sake, some new law is enacted that does exactly what was said. Do any of you think a lawsuit won't be instant and won because of the 5th and 14th?


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Allowing the police to take guns based on unverified assumptions can result in all kinds of absurd issues. A close friend of mine had the police show up because a drunken shunned girl friend called 911 and said he scared her. In the process of taking his guns, the police discovered that he didn’t have a lock on one of his handguns. He was charged and convicted of a firearms violation, his guns went to a dealer and were sold (a few family heirloom pieces), he lost his CCW rights and is now denied the right to purchase any firearm or ammunition for the rest of his life. Nothing happened to the girl friend for making an unsubstantiated accusation. The police knew the domestic violence call was highly questionable and made no charge, but once they entered his house on her say-so he was exposed to whatever level of scrutiny the law decided to apply.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> Did you vote for him?


Of course.
If Ms. Pantsuit had gotten elected the future of the country would be altered forever simply by her stacking the Supreme Court.
Guns, free speech, search and seizure, and more would be gone.

I am a one issue voter - the Second Amendment.

Who really thinks that Congress will pass anything other than token gun control bills? Remember what happened to the Dems that voted for Clinton's Weapons Ban in 1994? The Dems haven't forgotten.
Of course, the 2018 mid-terms may change things.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I think he just spitballing. Throwing ideas out. I'm not defending him outright. If he does truly try something like this I'll be the first to say I was wrong.
> 
> But let's say, for argument's sake, some new law is enacted that does exactly what was said. Do any of you think a lawsuit won't be instant and won because of the 5th and 14th?


I'd be surprised if no one in the room today brought up the constitutional violation of his suggestion. You'd think _someone_ there would have brought it up.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I really think he is spitballing things out, and for some reason, I am guessing we are not hearing the whole session.
But, God forbid he thinks this is the right course of action...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd be surprised if no one in the room today brought up the constitutional violation of his suggestion. You'd think _someone_ there would have brought it up.


Most likely one of those things were any of Trump's staff didn't want to make him look bad and Democrats don't care if he looks bad.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the prick was a life long liberal till he decided to run as a Republican for POTUS. I'm not surprised in the least.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I really think he is spitballing things out, and for some reason, I am guessing we are not hearing the whole session.
> But, God forbid he thinks this is the right course of action...


If you want to see these kinds of things without them being spliced and edited by Fake News, C-span is your friend.
www.c-span.org
At this moment the full video is in the upper right corner. As more events take place, it will move down the page, but it will always be there. Maybe on page three by next week.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Well the prick


Yeah...boy I sure wish Jeb or Hillary would have won....


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Various reporters marveled how he seemed open to virtually everything Democrats proposed at the meeting, up to and including a new assault-weapons ban. Dianne Feinstein's reaction to that was captured for posterity, which I'll leave you with below in lieu of an exit question since it seemed to capture the mood this afternoon perfectly. Now we wait to see if this summit was like the immigration summit a few months ago, where Trump bloviated about his willingness to sign anything Congress passes and then quickly reoriented towards a robust border-hawk position once he got behind closed doors again and Stephen Miller and John Kelly set him straight. My guess is that he simply can't resist the lure of his can-do strongman image, even when that completely undercuts his own base's ideological position. The public is screaming at him to Do Something! on guns so he's going to do everything he can to show them he's on the case, whatever that means for due process or the right to bear arms. He has no principles, only "strength" and authority. So he's doing what he thinks a strong authoritarian would do in this situation.

https://hotair.com/archives/2018/02/28/take-guns-first-cops-taken-parkland-shooters-guns-says-trump-whether-right-not/


----------



## preppermama2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can you imagine if Obama had said something like this?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't want to be that Trump bitch who tried to explain what he said like it wasn't as bad as it sounded.
> On most things, I give the benefit of the doubt, but this one is huge.
> 
> I'm sitting here in shock.
> ...


When ever you assume you make an ass out of u and me. True saying and that is how I remembered to spell that word. I certainly hope your assumption is correct @Kauboy and the statement is out of context or a misquote. If it is not it is the most dangerous thing I have heard him say. We do not need additional legal president to further erode or eliminate due process.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

1895gunner said:


> And you'all are surprised? He means well - he's just a child in an overweight, old mans body. He really doesn't know any better. Did you vote for him?


Absolutely voted for him. The other choice no matter whom else you voted for would be Hildabeast. If she were in you would be looking at how to resist federal confiscation of all firearms, I kid you not.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

preppermama2 said:


> Can you imagine if Obama had said something like this?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> ............. We do not need additional legal *president *to further erode or eliminate due process.


President,............ or precedent?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> President,............ or precedent?


Damned spellcheck.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> President,............ or precedent?





Camel923 said:


> Damned spellcheck.


Lol, in this case - both work; we don't need either to further erode.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Hope Hicks resigned. (https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-aide-hicks-resigns-white-house-idUSKCN1GC36J)
> Where did you hear that Sanders did?


I get the two of them mixed up all the time. I tried to delete my post right after I realized it, but couldn't. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There's a theory going around that Trump made these blatantly overstepping comments in order to expose the Left's agenda, get them on record agreeing and wanting confiscation, and then turning around and exposing them for what they really are. It was said that Feinstein couldn't contain her glee in the meeting. They are truly giddy for something like this.

*IF* that's true, the man's a damned genius.

I'm not giving him that much credit yet.
This sounds *really* bad...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just some perspective...

It is horrible that 17 kids and teachers lost their lives due to the incompetence of the sheriff's department and the FBI not doing their jobs. And in the last two weeks, we have been treated to non-stop railing against guns, against the NRA, against those of us who own guns etc.

But why are these same people absolutely SILENT when it comes to the 97 CHILDREN that have died in These United States, from the flu this season? That's right, the FLU has killed more than 5 times as many kids as the gunman. Yet nobody is proposing bills banning the flu. Nobody has called for a special council to investigate the CDC and why they got this one so wrong.

So how much do these pols and MSM type really care about "the children"?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1895gunner said:


> And you'all are surprised? He means well - he's just a child in an overweight, old mans body. He really doesn't know any better. Did you vote for him?


Never was a Trumpster, but I support him. But, geez ...... every time I get close to being a "proud supporter" he becomes a babbling idiot again. Over and over ......


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You people still don't know Donald J Trump...It's what he DOES
NOT what he SAYS!

"Don't be Stupid, you Moron"


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> You people still don't know Donald J Trump...It's what he DOES
> NOT what he SAYS!
> 
> "Don't be Stupid, you Moron"


There you have it folks. - An open admission that Trump really is no different than any other RINO politician who will say anything to get elected and once elected, will do whatever.

Thank-you for at least being honest.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trump is very smart.
He is always playing two steps ahead of everybody else. 
He throws out outrageous stuff (a) to get a rise out of the fake news media, (b) to sucker in the Dems, as he did in that televised cabinet meeting on immigration, where the Dems thought they were going to nail him and got nailed instead, and (c) to possibly get everyone talking about "this" while he does "that".
He is also the first conservative we've had since Reagan.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Inor said:


> There you have it folks. - An open admission that Trump really is no different than any other RINO politician who will say anything to get elected and once elected, will do whatever.
> 
> Thank-you for at least being honest.


He also offers 1.6 MILLION illegal aliens a path to citizenship.... Did they get it?
NO
He set the Dems up to show the illegals that the DEMS don't really care about them...
Game Set Match!

Mr. Inor, you are thinking like a Dem... "An Open admission"....
Clearly, you are hoping President Trump Fails, like RINO McCain and others.
Let's see what happens before you throw up the white flag of surrender.
My Money is on the President.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I'd like to believe Trump is playing chess while everyone else is playing checkers, or some version of that as others have stated. But his negative comments toward the NRA sure didn't sound like someone who's doing that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I'd like to believe Trump is playing chess while everyone else is playing checkers, or some version of that as others have stated. But his negative comments toward the NRA sure didn't sound like someone who's doing that.


What if.....

Trump is able to nurse this along until the midterms?

I'm already reading the dems are ecstatic about what he said yesterday. If he carries that positive feeling into the midterms, maybe it means some dems and a lot of independents vote for more republicans come November.

Let's face reality. He hasn't promised anything on guns except bump stocks. Yeah, well...so what?

Couple that with what will hopefully be a continued positive financial outlook...less unemployment, etc, etc, etc and it makes for a pretty good November.

He threw a bone to Feinstein. She was glowing I read.

I would assume Trump and other republicans would rather have her over some very radical left-wing loon come into the Senate. Her future does not look good for reelection. It's guaranteed a republican won't take her place so why not do what you can to help Dianne keep it? She will have some bragging rights going into her campaign.

Maybe I'm all wet with my admiration and respect for President Trump. I just tend to think while everyone is still trying to figure him out on one issue or comment, he has gone on to the next 3 steps.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Hawkins: Donald Trump Could Be Pulling a Gun Control 'Rope-a-Dope'





> As President Trump spent time stacking gun bill upon gun bill Wednesday, it was impossible to avoid thinking he might be setting up the Democrats via a gun control "rope-a-dope."
> For those too young to remember, the "rope-a-dope" was a tactic invented and used by Muhammad Ali. It was a way he made his opponents believe he had no fight left in him so that they, in return, would punch wildly and wear themselves out.
> 
> Ali would back up against the ropes, put up his guard, and let his opponent land blow after blow after blow. The opponent, in return, would grow confident of victory and risk recklessness. The unacquainted sports fan would watch in disbelief as the great Ali appeared close to going down while the seasoned Ali fan eagerly awaited the moment when Ali would drop the charade and beat his opponent into submission.
> ...


Hawkins: Donald Trump Could Be Pulling a Gun Control 'Rope-a-Dope'


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

C.L.Ripley said:


> I'd like to believe Trump is playing chess while everyone else is playing checkers, or some version of that as others have stated. But his negative comments toward the NRA sure didn't sound like someone who's doing that.


3 dimensional chess!



Robie said:


> What if.....
> 
> He threw a bone to Feinstein. She was glowing I read.
> 
> ...


Fienstien had her 1st orgasm in 44 years, but will wake up and realized is was a Wet Dream...



Robie said:


> Hawkins: Donald Trump Could Be Pulling a Gun Control 'Rope-a-Dope'


Exactly what he did on the Taco Dreamers...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

But, if he is playing chess with the DEMS, and we know, dont you think they now KNOW?
Politics, nothing but double speak..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Hawkins: Donald Trump Could Be Pulling a Gun Control 'Rope-a-Dope'












:tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> What if.....
> 
> Trump is able to nurse this along until the midterms?
> 
> ...


What if he is selling my ass down the river? I most certainly hope your faith is justly rewarded by Trump.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I dropped in on a couple of my favorite Mom and Pop black evil gun shops today. Talked to the owners and a few customers. I learned today their are many, like us, who are watching very closely a certain Mr. Trump.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Give it time. You know as well as I do Trumps plays the left and the media. I am not overly concerned about Trump right now.


----------

